# Electric RX8 by Voltttan



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

*Electric mazda RX8 by Voltttan DSC PCM canbus discussion*

HI 

Hello, I would like to present you my electric Mazda rx8 project. For the construction of which I used elements from other serial electric cars. 

Motor inverter, Battery and Bms from a Nissan Leaf. 

The charger comes from tesla. 

DC / DC converter from Opel ampere. 

HVAC PTC and AC compressor from WV E-golf



https://youtu.be/k3apj_kC3cY


https://youtu.be/EyxaXlhrGLQ


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Electric mazda RX8 by Voltttan*

Very cool! What did you use for the coupler first the shaft? Are you using something open source for the leaf BMS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Electric mazda RX8 by Voltttan*



jbman said:


> Very cool! What did you use for the coupler first the shaft? Are you using something open source for the leaf BMS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The clutch is made of old clutch discs from rx8 and suzuki samurai. Bms is not fully programmed yet but the guys from myleaf forum have helped me. How do I find the photo what the coupler looks like


I found


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

Did the ac compressor need something can bus related to work?







volttan said:


> HI
> 
> Hello, I would like to present you my electric Mazda rx8 project. For the construction of which I used elements from other serial electric cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

mons2b said:


> Did the ac compressor need something can bus related to work?





compressor and heater is controlled by a lin-bus, 
for now I have a problem with the tightness of the system and I can not fill with refrigerant


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

Now I am looking for help with a mazda rx8 cab bus. Actually a lot of it is already working but I am trying to run DSC traction control and are seeking help


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Did you keep the PCM?


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

doobedoobedo said:


> Did you keep the PCM?



no, i never had it i bought a mazde without orginal PCM. I try to replace it with my own canbus processor and program. This is a more difficult task but gives greater possibilities to 
control devices and use the tachometer as a power indicator

see my video currently shows the phase current of the motor, so you can say the torque


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

I'm converting an RX8 and will be intercepting messages from the PCM before the cluster to achieve the same thing, but whilst keeping the other duties the PCM does - like traction control.

You need to feed it a signal so it thinks the engine is running over certain RPM to get it to switch on power steering amongst other things.


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

I do this, I send information about rpm and many others to canbus, power steering works, I calculate speed and mileage


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Are you putting individual wheel speeds on to the can bus, or do you see them? (message id 4B0)


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

doobedoobedo said:


> Are you putting individual wheel speeds on to the can bus, or do you see them? (message id 4B0)



yes



```
recive

case 0x4b0:
               //user code
                
               Speed1=msg[4]*0x100+msg[5];
               Speed2=msg[6]*0x100+msg[7];
               
               //Speed=Speed/2;
               
               Speedbit=3;


send

Speed = (((unsigned long int)Speed1+Speed2)/2);
//Speed=Speed_set; testowo

if (Speedbit>0)
   {
    buf[4] = Speed / 0x100;
    buf[5] = Speed & 0xFF; 
    Speedbit=Speedbit-1;
   }         
   else
      {    
       buf[4] = 0xff; //zmienna_int / 0x100;
       buf[5] = 0xff; //zmienna_int & 0xFF;      
      Speedbit=0;
      }             
buf[6]= App100*2; 
   
can_tx(10, 0x201, buf, 8);
```


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

OK I've just done a quick search and it seems from several sources the DSC goes into ABS only mode without signals from the PCM.

https://www.rx8club.com/rotary-swaps-217/stability-control-dsc-abs-after-swap-249185/#post4538276

and fastdruid's post 6th down https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=47&t=1383205&i=40

Can I ask where you got your info from for the power steering?


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

doobedoobedo said:


> Can I ask where you got your info from for the power steering?



there is a lot of information in this forum this frame is necessary for eps

send_0x201() 0,1 rpm 2,3 etorque 4,5 speed 2710h = 0 6 accel pedal 200max 



http://www.ev-guide.com/rx8-conversion-blog/2016/3/9/bw485mwkneogsikevudqikz9elzy8i



https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/czech-mazda-rx-8-dc-conversion-88587p18.html
https://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=373221.0


with EPS it went easy I launched in an hour

https://youtu.be/4tPZ5eN6-4A


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Excellent thank you


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Just a thought. Have you done the full steering lock left then full lock right trick?


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi guys, I am just finishing off my RX8 conversion... 

I have a full Arduino code to replace the ECU ;o)

God knows if it works with all RX8's but I have done the following,

Take wheel speed to produce MPH readout
Turn off all warning lights
Turn on power steering - error lights removed after turning wheels full left / right
Take the throttle input, translate and output what my controller needs
Handshake with the KCM (keyless control module) to remove those warning lights (may be RX8 dependant)

To-Do
take canbus from my controller for RPM to work
traction control light - should go out once I drive an extended drive

I have an excel that describes a lot of the communications, yes there are some bits of noise I do not understand and appear to just be constant. You can either shout that noise out, or just ignore it as its likely to be engine related and so not needed.

PM me if you need any help, more than happy to try.

Dave


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

DaveBlack said:


> Hi guys, I am just finishing off my RX8 conversion...
> 
> I have a full Arduino code to replace the ECU ;o)
> 
> ...



I would be interested in your information. I am planing to remove the dash from the CAN bus but keep the ECU. Not sure if this will work, Thoughts? The idea would be to let the ECU continue to transmit and receive the wheel speed and other information from other modules. I can read this on the bus then display what I want onto the dash (remove lights and crap). I am glad that Voltan has the EPS working. I have been looking through this and have not found anyone who has it working, just guesses. I was getting ready to build my own motor driver to run the steering...


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Hay - so removing the Dash from the CanBus will mean you need two CanBus controllers. One to communicate with the ECU side, and the other the Dash side.

Doable - but I question the need to keep the ECU? Obviously every build is different but I have removed mine with no ill-effects (so far!!)

EPS is easy to get working (once you know how lol) just fire some RPM on the CanBus - I stick at 1500rpm and the EPS simply works, I think the logic is the EPS wont start unless it thinks the engine is running.

Whichever method you choose, I would advise leaving the ability to reconnect the Dash to the CanBus - that way if things get complex with cross CanBus communications you can always try without the ECU.

Dave


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

DaveBlack said:


> Hay - so removing the Dash from the CanBus will mean you need two CanBus controllers. One to communicate with the ECU side, and the other the Dash side.
> 
> Doable - but I question the need to keep the ECU? Obviously every build is different but I have removed mine with no ill-effects (so far!!)
> 
> ...



Good point. Maybe I just ditch the ECU then. I was just worried about other modules on the network like the ABS but I guess if I just produce the few messages that are need like rpm, wheel speed and a few others everything should be happy.


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Id have to check my notes, but memory tells me that the ABS/DSC system sends out the wheel speeds, not the ECU.

So you don't need to send wheel speed out - they are sent out already even without the ECU in place.

RPM - yes you need to recreate that but that is easy enough.

Dave


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

DaveBlack said:


> Id have to check my notes, but memory tells me that the ABS/DSC system sends out the wheel speeds, not the ECU.
> 
> So you don't need to send wheel speed out - they are sent out already even without the ECU in place.
> 
> ...





Speed >> ABS/DSC 0x4B0 > PCM 0x201 > INSTRUMENT CLUSTER


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

The ABS controller also broadcasts the wheels speeds on 0x4B1 - but 10000(dec) larger value. God knows why, probably a checksum or fail safe?

Voltttan - does you RX8 do that? mine is a 04' gen 1.

I may write the fail safe into my code at some point - also might use the dual output from the throttle pedal too. But one step at a time!

Dave


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

volttan said:


> Speed >> ABS/DSC 0x4B0 > PCM 0x201 > INSTRUMENT CLUSTER





NICE CHART!. Where is from?


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

DaveBlack said:


> The ABS controller also broadcasts the wheels speeds on 0x4B1 - but 10000(dec) larger value. God knows why, probably a checksum or fail safe?
> 
> Voltttan - does you RX8 do that? mine is a 04' gen 1.
> 
> ...





What drive/motor are you using in your Gen 1? I am using the same car. Im using Hyper9.


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

My RX8 is Gen1 2004 

I use engine from nissan leaf

CONTROLLER AREA NETWORK (CAN) OUTLINE

• The DSC HU/CM sends and receives data to and from other modules via the CAN system. Refer to Section 09
for a detailed explanation of the CAN system.

Data sent
• Travelled distance 0x4C0 transmit to PCM

• Brake system status ??? 

• Wheel speeds of all four wheels 0x4B0 v=(data -10000)/100 0x4B1 v=data /100 

• ABS wheel-speed sensor status ????

• Torque reduction request *I need this command* 


Data received
• Engine speed Done, I'm sending 
Throttle valve opening angle Done, I'm sending
• Engine torque ????
• Torque reduction disabled ????
• Transmission/axle specifications Done, I'm sending• Tire size Done, I'm sending 
• Target gear position/selector lever position Done, I'm sending• Steering angle
• Steering angle sensor status Done
• Parking brake position Done



I am looking for a description of these DSC frames
0x204 end 0x212 
Torque reduction request


and data from PCM


• Engine torque ????
• Torque reduction disabled ????


In my case. after connecting the power supply / battery. indicators, ABS DSC off and slip are on. after a few meters ABS goes out after calibration left right DSC goes off. The yellow slip indicator light stays on constantly and this is my problem


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

So code 0x212 is sent by the ABS/DSC System.

My decoding worked out this much...

7 bytes long

Byte 1 - 0
Byte 2 - 0
Byte 3 - 0
Byte 4 - Bit 3 = DSC MIL (Management Information Light)
Byte 5 - Bit 4 = ABS MIL | Bit 7 = Hand Brake / Brake Error
Byte 6 - Bit 5 = Traction Control Off | Bit 6 = TC Flashing (active)
Byte 7 - 0

Code 0x204 I am unsure what sends this out - it is NOT the ECU as it is still being sent even with that unplugged. It is constantly being sent as 1 Byte long with a 0 in it. Never changes for me.

I guess as I have removed my ECU, and no longer have the ICE installed - I will be unable to extract more codes relating to the traction control and torque reduction requests. (actually that might not be true thinking about it, as the ABS/DSC may make the requests)

Hope that helps in some way, if you try to turn the warning lights off - but still have the ABS/DSC plugged into the CanBus then the lights will flicker very quickly as both system fight to have then on and off at the same time.

Dave


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Flash319 said:


> What drive/motor are you using in your Gen 1? I am using the same car. Im using Hyper9.


Sooooooo - I have purchased a motor and controller from a company in china (cheap!). I am pretty certain it is going to be under powered.

However as my first attempt, this is really a proof of concept, ive learnt so much in the journey. Never taken a car apart before, never touched canbus, arduino, learnt to weld, the list goes on!

Batteries are Lifepro4 with about 75% left in them - they came out of a scrapped electric bus.

Im waiting on getting a new arduino, so I can start properly testing performance / range.

Dave


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

I've removed the ICE, but still have PCM.

My plan is to feed the PCM a fake eccentric shaft position signal so the PCM believes it's got around 2k rpm. I'll then intercept the CAN bus before the instrument cluster, pass on most of the signals but modify the rpm to show how much current is either being used or regenned. I'm also going to use a pair of digipots so I can show state of charge in the fuel gauge.

Really useful page over here https://www.chamberofunderstanding.co.uk/2017/12/02/rx8-project-part-6-canbus-2/ I have a spare cluster and all works, he did miss out the lower bytes for the speed and rpm though.


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

just going to add another source of RX8 CAN info: http://www.madox.net/blog/projects/mazda-can-bus/

There's also a version of cantanko available at archive.org.

I'm using a leaf motor, but will be dispensing with the gearbox and getting a high ratio ring and pinion set and going straight on to the diff.

I'd be really interested in your CAN findings though Dave.


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Ping me a PM with your email, I have an excel of information regarding the canbus.

There are quite a lot of blanks, but all the obvious stuff is covered.

Happy to share my arduino code also, but as I say I have removed the ECU to avoid the needed for two canbuses (if that is even a word!)

Dave


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

You should have PM.


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Electric RX8 by Voltttan DSC PCM canbus discussion*

You have can logs from a working car, preferably driving


----------



## volttan (Aug 9, 2009)

little success, DSC without PCM ))))

https://youtu.be/6oShAN0Xnyk


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Well done Voltttan!!!

The thing your spinning is that the steering sensor? I get the light off by full left / right turning...

Good job ;o)

I had some extra info on the excel of the canbus from a couple of sources - need to collect it together.

Still trying to fix my controller here...

Dave


----------



## stephenknox (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,
Has anyone figured out how to control the fuel gauge? I think i've got the rest of the gauges under my control with CAN (thanks to the chamberofunderstanding posts), but i;m not able to control the fuel gauge. I've tried numerous wiring configurations, but my EE skills are just not good enough!


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

The fuel gauge is analog, controlled by the two resistors in the senders in the fuel tank. It's a bit of a weird setup. I'm going to use a digi-pot so I can control it from an MCU. I'll look up the range of values in a bit and post them here.


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Also from chamberofunderstanding https://www.chamberofunderstanding.co.uk/2017/12/02/rx8-project-part-6-canbus-2/

10-325 ohms each resistor. I've tried a few and I think you can go a little outside that range (higher resistance) to get a bit more travel. If the resistors aren't present when you supply power it takes an absolute age for the needle to get where it's going.


----------



## stephenknox (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for the response! 

I went down the route of digipots, but wasn't able to make it work as most digipots don't handle more than 5V.


I managed to make it work last night!


Since all my cluster is controlled via CAN using Ardiuno, I added a transistor, and am able to use a PWM to create the required resistance. It works well so far, and is super simple in terms of wiring.



My work-in-progress for the cluster control is here:
https://github.com/rx8ev/instrumentcluster


Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Neat, I hadn't thought of pwming the signals. I'll try that.

I had a quick look at your github, and one thing you should note is that both RPM and vehicle speed are 16 bit values:

statusPCM[0] = engRPM_highbyte;
statusPCM[1] = engRPM_lowbyte;
statusPCM[4] = vehicleSpeed_higbyte;
statusPCM[5] = vehicleSpeed_lowbyte;

Especially for speed, you'll find that you don't get all speeds without using both bytes, it's even more noticeable if you switch the cluster to KMH.


----------



## stephenknox (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I've update the code as you suggested (or as close as I could figure out) but it doesn't work for me. Using 2 bytes just reports 0 on the speedo.
The code's on github, commented out. Your feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Using a single byte as before, it reads up to 186mph on the speedo.

I've also put up a super simple INO and circuit diagram for just the fuel gauge in case people want to see how that works in isolation.

Hope this helps


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

stephenknox said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've update the code as you suggested (or as close as I could figure out) but it doesn't work for me. Using 2 bytes just reports 0 on the speedo.
> The code's on github, commented out. Your feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Using a single byte as before, it reads up to 186mph on the speedo.
> ...


I don’t understand the 2 byte comment either? It seems to me the low byte is 4, high byte is 5 but you never need it due to the scaling. I can get mine to 0 km/h and up to 140 (that’s all I tried). How is this second byte improving resolution exactly?


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Try counting from 0 to 140 just using the high byte. It'll skip some.


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Took a look at your code, I believe you might have the lowbyte and highbytes the wrong way around.

My notes say [4] is the high byte, [5] is the low byte.

statusPCM[4] = vehicleSpeed;
//statusPCM[4] = lowByte(vehicleSpeed);
//statusPCM[5] = highByte(vehicleSpeed);

Hope that helps, ill be publishing my full Can RX8 code in the next couple of days, but my main contactor has failed so I am a bit dead atm!

Dave


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

You're absolutely right. That was from memory, which is obviously failing...


----------



## stephenknox (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for the quick feedback. It's very motivating.

I did some testing this morning and here's what I found out:

1: Using:
rpm: [0] : lowbyte and [1] as highbyte 
speed: [4] lowbyte and [5] highbyte
worked for me The other way around the speed & rpm didn't wake up at all.

2: I used a loop to send increasing values to the to the speedo from 0 to 186 in both '1 byte' and '2 byte' modes. 
Based on the discussion i was expecting the '1-byte' approach to skip some MPH readings (correct?)
Both registered every MPH reading from 0 to 186. In both cases, after 186, it goes back to reading 0 

For the sake of understanding (that's what this is all about, right?), I'd like to do more testing but I'm not sure as to what to try next!


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi - I have today off, ill do some testing on the rpm and speedo and feedback later ;o)

Dave


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi, so been and done some testing,

Byte 4 is definitely the High Byte - and is the byte that will make the speedo change speed. Byte 5 is the Low Byte and can be used for greater definition.

I found setting the Low byte to 135 seemed a good compromise and gave the best results for accuracy between input and what the speedo displays.

I see you have a multiplier of 0.63 I do not think that is right, I think it is 0.621371 - which is the value to convert KPH to MPH. Seems odd you have to take speed value in MPH, convert it to MPH (odd) and add 38.5. The car then seems to subtract 38.5 and convert it to KPH - but then the display is correct in MPH to the value you first used. Bah, no idea but it works.

Regarding your code, I think you need to take a look at your use of variable declarations. Remember this is a BYTE of data, I see INT's being used, and your declaration of the array PCM (and the other ones) is in CHAR. CHAR is a byte long but handled differently so I would use BYTE.

This is probably why you are getting results whereby the display shows nothing, the Arduino will be messing with your values as it tries to convert between variable types.

I know that declaration of CHAR comes from code online - hopefully when I release mine soon it will remove some of these errors. Hay probably introduce more but one step at a time eh!

Dave


----------



## stephenknox (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks again for the response, and apologies for hijacking this thread with my poor understanding of arduino.

Thanks for the tip on bytes / chars. As you said, this wasn't my code. I've set everything to bytes, and it still all works as expected.

I believe there has been a misunderstanding about the high & low bytes. Indices 0 and 4 are indeed the high bytes, which are set by the ints, which resolve to 8 bits as they are less than 255. This is why why calling 'lowByte' on the int resulted in the speed value, but I was entering it into the highByte index of the array (index 4), resulting in no action in the cluster.

I changed everything to using bytes for speed and RPM with no effect on the behaviour. 

I've used 135 as the low bit for the speed, and i'm getting pretty accurate (although not perfect) matching of input and output speeds, and i've messed with the 0.63 calculation, but again it's not perfect with either number.

I'm a bit confused as to your comment on the speed calculation. Have I done something which could be simplified? Do you not perform a similar calculation to send the speed value to the speedo? Looking forward to seeing your code


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Hiya - glad the Arduino's not messing with your values with int < 255. I didn't test myself just saw it and it raised a flag when you mentioned not getting anything displayed.

Seems we are both on the same wavelength so all good. Ill try to explain the speedo.

So you want to send 100 MPH

100 * 0.621371 - this is the conversion value to convert KPH to MPH. Then randomly add 38.5 and send that number.

The speedo will show 100MPH. But what the hell happened there? Surely it is expecting 100 KPH, which it converts to MPH and back, but then it doesnt display the right value.

The wheel speeds give out KPH aswell, so I have to feel that the speedo wants KPH also. But this formula gives the speed in MPH. 

Seems odd to me that this is not properly understood even though we can get it to 'work'!

Dave


----------



## stephenknox (Aug 17, 2018)

Ah, yeah the 38.5 number had me confused as well.

I just took it as yet another one of those things I don't understand, but probably has a good explanation that i'm just not knowledgeable enough to get.

Glad i'm not the only one who though that strange!


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

If you're using an Arduino UNO (or any AVR based arduino) then int is 8 bits anyway. If you're using an ARM based arduino (like the due) then int is 32 bits.

The safest thing to use is uint8_t for 8 bit ints and uint16_t for 16bit ints etc. http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/cstdint/


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

doobedoobedo said:


> If you're using an Arduino UNO (or any AVR based arduino) then int is 8 bits anyway. If you're using an ARM based arduino (like the due) then int is 32 bits.
> 
> The safest thing to use is uint8_t for 8 bit ints and uint16_t for 16bit ints etc. http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/cstdint/


Hay - I know its splitting hairs and not that relevant, but INT is 16 bit. Just don't want someone reading this in the future and getting the wrong idea.

https://www.arduino.cc/reference/en/language/variables/data-types/int/


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

I stand corrected again. That's why I use the standard, explicit, types...


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

Question to any of you. Since the speed and RPM are in the same address 0x201 am I going to have to read in the actual speed (read the 201 frames when car is moving) then add my rpm signal then rebroadcast? If I just send out the frame with my rpm I will overwrite the actual speed from the abs module.

Now that I think about it how is the car doing it normally? 201 Must come from the pcm so the speedo will not work with just the abs........


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

That's my plan. Intercept the CAN bus just before the instrument cluster and substitute in any values I want to change.


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

doobedoobedo said:


> That's my plan. Intercept the CAN bus just before the instrument cluster and substitute in any values I want to change.


I’m going to see if 0x201 is transmitted on the bus without the pcm. I doubt it. I think the way the car works is that the wheel speeds are sent to the pcm by the abs unit. Either individual on 4B0 message or as a total vehicle speed on the 20F message. The pcm then produces the 201 message for the cluster that has the speed and rpm in the same frame.


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Flash - 201 is sent by the PCM, so if you are keeping the PCM (I didnt) then you will need to run two CANBUSes

One side connected to the PCM (car) side and the other running to the dash. Read in the PCM side and output on the dash side.

The wheel speeds are output by the ABS system, so you can read that in and compute the speed and output to the dash - that is what I am doing with the PCM removed.

Dave


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

DaveBlack said:


> Flash - 201 is sent by the PCM, so if you are keeping the PCM (I didnt) then you will need to run two CANBUSes
> 
> One side connected to the PCM (car) side and the other running to the dash. Read in the PCM side and output on the dash side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming. Do you know if the 20F message is sent from the abs? It appears to be a vehicle speed that is not the individual wheel speeds. I will use it or one of the wheels for calculation for the dash message 201.


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

I have not come across 20F so no idea what that is!!

Sorry,

The wheel sensors are plugged into the ABS system which outputs 4b0 and 4b1 which have all four wheel speeds on

Dave


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

I have it as bytes 2,3 Scale = (X-10000)/100 km/h, unsigned . Correlates with 0000004B0 wheel speeds.

Can't remember where this spreadsheet came from though.


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Probably me lol

Check my video on the can codes, a mixture of stuff found online, stuff ive discovered and people in forums pitching in!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM5zCeXdATo


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

no it's a different one to yours. It has both high speed and some low speed stuff in it.


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Ah Ok - I do recall seeing a generic Mazda excel ages ago with high and low speed stuff on - but was not specifically for RX8. 

Let me know if it has any nuggets on I am missing and Ill add them in.

Dave


----------



## ppredwood (May 10, 2020)

*Re: Electric mazda RX8 by Voltttan*



volttan said:


> The clutch is made of old clutch discs from rx8 and suzuki samurai. Bms is not fully programmed yet but the guys from myleaf forum have helped me. How do I find the photo what the coupler looks like
> 
> 
> I found


HI Volttan,

I wanted help in the adapter plates to transmission and the coupler. Did you fabricate them yourself or external. Any pointers to get the design (especially coupler ) or have it made?
Currently researching a Suzuki cappuchino mod with the same rear drive, front engine.

PP


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

Volttan,
What did you have to set to get the traction light out in your video?


----------

